# bitFUUL's Tool Box of Plants- Emersed Growing, Wabi Kusa, Aquaponics, & Rimless Tanks



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice looking setup, it looks to be very budget friendly.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

2in10 said:


> Very nice looking setup, it looks to be very budget friendly.


Thanks 2in10. The plants have been successfully growing for about month, and it is a very economical setup. :icon_wink


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

That looks really nice. I love how simple yet well thought out it is. It almost is like a tool box for a planted tank. I may steal your idea and get a little book case since I have 3 identical 30 in light fixtures. Never thought about doing it the way you are, even though I have grown a lot of plants emersed in a similar fashion outside, I never thought it could look attractive in doors. I love how you labeled everything and kept each plant separate.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks talon. For years I've been using cinder blocks and wood for my vinyl collection. So having the extra blocks/wood in my garage, putting together this grow station was super easy. For the amount of plants that are squeezed in here, it doesn't take up a whole lot of space. I did separate all the plants out, because most of these are foreground/lawn plants and they tangle very easily. 

Also, I was considering doing this in my house, but I'm glad that I've got it in my garage. Although it gets hot in FL, our garage is insulated and it's very humid inside. So I keep the plants covered most of the time, unless they've been over sprayed and then I let them sit "open" for the night. Plus I'm seeing some light flies and spiders in some of my boxes too, probably better in the garage.

But it's been a few weeks and all of the plants are growing wonderfully.


----------



## Lichard (Jan 24, 2012)

I like this idea. You can see how all of the different carpeting plants grow, it's very interesting.


----------



## SimonC (Jul 22, 2011)

> "almost is like a tool box for a planted tank"


Exactly, this is awesome guy:thumbsup:, great set up you have like a perfect supply of nice species that anyone would want to have on hand for there tanks and re-scapes. Great idea and yes so budget friendly. I wish I had the space to set up something like this. City living on the 3rd floor apartment in San Francisco has its limitations unfortunately.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I appreciate the feedback guys. It's exactly my tool box for plants, we've got a handful of tanks going right now. 
I've still got room to squeeze a few more plants in, and then we decide what the 50 gallon is for.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice organized setup. Not sure if i just missed this, but how are you keeping humidity up? Are you covering each bin individually, or do you have some sort of plastic curtain thing?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Each box has a cover with a single hole in the middle. It allows for air transfer. Plus the setup is in my insulated garage (in FL), it's really humid here!
Also for 30 minutes, every two hours, a fan blows over the boxes to provide a fresh breeze.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I just added another plant: Crypt Parva (Cryptocoryne Parva) 
This weekend I hope to pick up more, it appears this 50 gal will come in handy soon.

Pics of other projects:


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

Very cool. I love emersed setups. How do you keep your plants from drying out without the lids and with fans? I would love to know as my emersed setups get very stale and mildew can start to grow because I keep the humidity so high.


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice setup bitFUUL. It seems like a great way to go to be able to create a beautiful tank with full plants. 

When it comes time to plant these in your tank, will you remove each plant by the roots, or will you transfer some of the medium they are growing in to your tank? I'm curious how the humidity control soil would work if it were transferred to the tank. Does that gel cause any problems?

Salty


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Zefrik said:


> Very cool. I love emersed setups. How do you keep your plants from drying out without the lids and with fans? I would love to know as my emersed setups get very stale and mildew can start to grow because I keep the humidity so high.


I've actually got covers for the boxes. But for photos, I removed the tops.
The fan is to help evaporate water in hopes to keep the mold down.




SaltyNC said:


> Nice setup bitFUUL. It seems like a great way to go to be able to create a beautiful tank with full plants.
> 
> When it comes time to plant these in your tank, will you remove each plant by the roots, or will you transfer some of the medium they are growing in to your tank? I'm curious how the humidity control soil would work if it were transferred to the tank. Does that gel cause any problems?
> 
> Salty


When I remove plants from the emersed boxes and prep them for submersed growth, I rinse the plant/roots and remove all of the soil. As far as the humidity control soil, I am using a very small amount and wonder if it's doing anything at all. (no quantifiable proof)


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Where did ya get the light strips? Cost?  I'm a lighting newb, been only buying kits sadly.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm setting up a glosso emersed setup and I have a question: can snails live in the emersed setup? Thanks.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing. Although I haven't seen any, I'm sure they could, it appears to be damp enough.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice set up man.. If I ever organize my garage I have plenty of room for something like this. My concern has always been the affect of the fumes from the autos and how it would possibly get into the plants. Not that my cars are oozing fuels and other nasty stuff but the presence is always there. I do have an area in my backyard on the side of the house I can turn into a greenhouse though.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks demon. I've tried growing outside but everything turned to green mush, I had trouble with heat control. The garage is working perfect, and anytime we pull a hot car in the garage, we keep the door open for a bit to vent out. Plus, garage is the most humid place in my house.


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

demonr6 said:


> Nice set up man.. If I ever organize my garage I have plenty of room for something like this. My concern has always been the affect of the fumes from the autos and how it would possibly get into the plants. Not that my cars are oozing fuels and other nasty stuff but the presence is always there. I do have an area in my backyard on the side of the house I can turn into a greenhouse though.





bitFUUL said:


> Thanks demon. I've tried growing outside but everything turned to green mush, I had trouble with heat control. The garage is working perfect, and anytime we pull a hot car in the garage, we keep the door open for a bit to vent out. Plus, garage is the most humid place in my house.


I was thinking about this same issue on my way back home last night. I already have the habit of leaving the garage door opened for a while to vent out fumes, so it should work out for me. 

Between your emersed setup and Aquacentral's garage setup I have all the insipiration I need. :biggrin:


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Buy that pink foam insulation they make for garage doors and get yourself a couple of ceiling fans and heat issue solved.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Exactly! I mentioned it earlier, but my garage is insulated and I have a box fan on a timer, it runs for 30 minutes every 2 hours. No problems with heat thus far, and humidity is perfect (high).


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Adjusted fan to turn on 30 minutes, only 5 times per day (ever few hours). Having it run every 2 hours was drying out the boxes/soil slightly too fast. Although it's probably better for combating potential mold growth, I'm still finding the "sweet spot" on the settings.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Added a handful of crypts.
Eyeing 50 gal, thinking about craigslisting it for something better inside.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Glossostigma Elatinoides (Glosso) = dead
Found a ton of newly hatches worms, plus a caterpillar. Will try again soon, plus more plants being added.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> Glossostigma Elatinoides (Glosso) = dead
> Found a ton of newly hatches worms, plus a caterpillar. Will try again soon, plus more plants being added.


My glosso died as well. Did it dry out? I had it sealed pretty good and it turned brown and wilted somehow.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Overgrowth said:


> My glosso died as well. Did it dry out? I had it sealed pretty good and it turned brown and wilted somehow.


Nope, it died all of a sudden. Looked great, then 48 hours later, the entire box had disappeared. 
It was pretty obvious that something had gotten into the box.

Some new shots.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

It has been a few months now and most everything is doing well. It's a learning process to understand each plant individually, but it's very interesting too.
Since everything is doing well, I've just placed an order for a few more plants:


Sword 'Narrow Leaf Chain' (Echinorodus tenellus)
Four Leaf Clover Dwarf - Marsilea hirsuta 
Glossostigma (Glossostigma elatinoides)
Cryptocoryne, Wendtii, Bronze (Cryptocoryne wendtii v. Tropica)
Hygrophila Pinnatifida 
Green Temple Narrow Leaf (Hygro Corymbosa 'Siamensis')
Green Temple (Hygrophilia corymbosa)
Cryptocoryne Parva 
Banana Plant (Nymphoides aquatica) (for a tank)

Should be great! Will take pics after they're planted.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Love all those grow trays. I should do something like that. What kind of soil do you use for those? Do you cover the trays? If not, how you keep it humid?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I use whatever soil is available in my garage at the time. Sometimes it's a mix of peat soil and some regular organic growing soil. 
The boxes are covered with the plastic covers they came with, and a single hole is drilled in the center of each lid to provide air transfer. 
I usually check on the plants everyday, lifting the lids to inspect them, and spraying depending on their needs.
Best of luck, go for it, it's always nice having fresh plants on stock for whatever crazy tank project idea you get!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

More updates!






































All the plants are doing great, no real issues with any in particular. I just check them each day to make sure everyone is happy and adjust accordingly.
I got an order of new plants in last week, haven't had time to break some of them up yet, but will do so soon.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Due to the nature of plants growing, this project has spilled over into my back yard.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks really nice!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

nerdariostomp said:


> Looks really nice!


Thanks nerd! Plants have taken over my house! :flick:


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> Thanks nerd! Plants have taken over my house! :flick:


I'm having the same problem. I have sooooo many plants and I'm tearing down several tanks to make room for my second daughter. Who is due the first week of November. I know I haven't updated anything in awhile and I promise I will soon. All your stuff is looking great by the way.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

*Wabi Kusa buried.*



ophiophagus said:


> I'm having the same problem. I have sooooo many plants and I'm tearing down several tanks to make room for my second daughter. Who is due the first week of November. I know I haven't updated anything in awhile and I promise I will soon. All your stuff is looking great by the way.


I hear ya, best of luck Ophio, let me know how things go!
Today I received a bunch of Anubias and decided to make an emersed style setup with my overflow of plants.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Caterpillars got into my 50 gallon, the plants aren't happy. Trying to remove them by hand but it's not easy to spot them sometimes. Will post updated pics soon.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Caterpillars now invaded a few other boxes, I'm losing my plants overnight!!!! :/
Lost about $40 in various plants over the past few days. Still manually removing as many caterpillars as I can find. 
Hoping to Fred Savage a few plants at least, hoping not to lose them all!!!!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Seems the best plan was to check the tank as much as possible for infestation. 
If I saw bugs, I pulled them. After a handful of ugly caterpillars were removed, everything stabalized and the plants are recovering.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Very cool bitfull! Even if you are having some caterpillar problems, you at least have some great resources at your disposal and the ability to think on your feet. It will be nice to see some of these as they mature. Post-caterpillar, or course!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks crazy! It's been a great lesson in growing and I'm always learning new things. 
Will surely take some more pics soon. More importantly, I'm hoping to get my new 30 gallon project going, so many of these plants will finally have a home!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I've got some serious growth going right now. Plus I've flooded the 50 gallon, it's cycling now.
Pics to come soon


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Flooded the 50 gallon, so those plants are working on getting established.
Lots of growth in the emersed boxes, plus more pics!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

wow you're a plant addict
nice emersed collection

do you have any humidity problem with those open canisters?


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

good idea , wish you can share me some of 049 tropica plant .


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks guys.



ikuzo said:


> do you have any humidity problem with those open canisters?


I only remove the tops from the containers every couple days to check on them, and for waterings.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

oh i see
i thought they're always open like that


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

ikuzo said:


> oh i see
> i thought they're always open like that


Nope, it's humid here in Florida, but not that much! haha


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Been growing a lot of emersed plants in various tanks on my back porch for about 2 years now, here are some recent shots.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Other side of the porch is aquaponics!


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

All of your plants are awesome! Such a variety. Love the aquaponics for the veggies too!


----------



## Bluebugs (May 1, 2013)

I am VERY interested in the aquaponics. Care to elaborate on the setup? And what kind of fish do you have in there? Pets or future dinner?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks guys!



Bluebugs said:


> I am VERY interested in the aquaponics. Care to elaborate on the setup? And what kind of fish do you have in there? Pets or future dinner?


Sure. We have a 55 gallon drum holding our Tilapia (future dinner) and 3 media grow beds (lava rock, river rock, and expanded clay) and 1 styrofoam raft. System is thriving in the summer right now, plants/fish/bacteria are doing great. Plus I do my planted tank emersed waterings with the aquaponics water, plants love it!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Sweet set up!!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks guys! I've got another 10-12 crypts on the way plus a bunch new emersed plants too, can't wait!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

That's what I'm starting myself. I'd like to start with crypts and Anubias. I already have a small set up with various clippings from my tanks but I want specific emersed fr those two type plants


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

tattooedfool83 said:


> That's what I'm starting myself. I'd like to start with crypts and Anubias. I already have a small set up with various clippings from my tanks but I want specific emersed fr those two type plants


Yeah, good luck with it! I've had better luck with emersed crypts than anubias. It appears the crypts will melt/spawn (but keep growing) while the anubias sometimes slow down to a crawl sometimes. 

Just remember: Lots of spray, lots of light, lots of air!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I've added a couple more tanks to the back porch, the summer brings the perfect amount of sunlight back here:










Roughly 16 different types of Crypts in this 10 gallon:









Christmas Moss:









Four Leaf Clover:









Various Stems:









Rosemary, Lemongrass, and a carpet of Hydrocotyle sp Japan:









Aquaponics Okra standing large and tall:


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Various floaters added.
Plus more tanks are making their way to the back porch. 
Store credit at Petsmart has me asking, when are they going to do their next dollar per gallon sale? :icon_wink


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Some shots of the outside projects:
































































Crypt Only tank. How many can you spot?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I planted an okra seed 3.5 months ago in my aquaponics setup, yesterday I pulled out an 8+ foot tree!


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow! That is hella impressive. I love okra.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Last year was okra, this year we did eggplant in the aquaponics setup. Hoping to post some photos of my current aquaponic/emersed setups soon.


----------

